# HMI KTP 700 Basic löschen



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)

Hallo SPS Freunde

Habe von einem Freund ein HMI bekommen. Auf dem HMI ist noch eine alte Datei drauf von ihm wo er mal geladen hat.

Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich es nicht schaffe das HMI wieder auf Werkeinstellung zurück zusetzen.

Ich verbinde das HMI mit einem Patch Kabel direkt mit dem PC. Auf dem HMI ist folgende IP Adresse: 192.168.0.30
Muss ich beim Laptop auch was ändern in der Netzwerkverbindung?
Wie bringe ich das hin das ich es wieder in den Ur Zustand bekomme?

Verwende das TIA Portal 13 mit WinCC Basic.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

Auf dem HMI ist folgende IP Adresse: 192.168.0.30 -> Dein PC bzw. Latop sollte natürlich auch eine Adresse in dem Bereich haben zB. 192.168.0.31

Schon mal versucht mit ProSave auf das Panel zu kommen ??? und auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen

Anhang anzeigen 26089


 ProSave findet mal unter: -> Start Menu\Programs\Siemens Automation\Options and Tools oder kann es auf den Supportseiten von Siemens laden

 Gruß


----------



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)

Hab ich schon versucht. Es kommt das Fenster wo versucht wird zu verbinden. Ohne Erfolg

Muss ich auf dem HMI was einstellen? Transfer etwa oder Start?

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Dezember 2014)

.
Die Anleitung zum Rücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen gibt es hier:

Wie kann ein Betriebssystem-Update (OS-Update) bzw. "Auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" bei Bediengeräten durchgeführt werden?


----------



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auch schon versucht mit Hilfe der Anleitung. Aber bei mir kommt das Fenster Verbindungsaufbau, und er versucht zu verbinden ohne Erfolg. Das Fenster wo ich die MAC Adresse eingeben muss erscheint gar nicht.


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

Kannst du das Display anpingen ???? also unter Windows -> Star "Ausführen" ping 192.168.0.30   ???? Geht das ?


----------



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)

Ja das geht einwandfrei.


Verzweifle langsam, versuche schon seit Stunden und durchkämme das Internet.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Dezember 2014)

Wenn es nur 1 Projekt ist was drauf ist, Warum überspielst du es nicht mit ein durch dich neu erstelltes Projekt mit TIA ?

Bram


----------



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auch schon versucht aber auch dort geht es nicht. Beim Online-Verbinden funktioniert es, aber zum Ein Projekt Hochladen kommt die Meldung das keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.


----------



## OWLer (27 Dezember 2014)

stefu87 schrieb:


> Ja das geht einwandfrei.
> 
> 
> Verzweifle langsam, versuche schon seit Stunden und durchkämme das Internet.



Was nimmst du den als transfer Protokoll Ethernet oder PN?


----------



## UniMog (27 Dezember 2014)

stefu87 schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon versucht aber auch dort geht es nicht. Beim Online-Verbinden funktioniert es, aber zum Ein Projekt Hochladen kommt die Meldung das keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann.



In dem Projekt ist aber auch die richtige IP ???? Vielleicht kannst du mal 2-3 Screenshot machen von den Einstellungen unter Verbindung und wenn Du den Transfer versuchst mit Fehlermeldung


----------



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)

ich habe nur die Möglichkeit PN anzuwählen. Kann man das Ändern irgendwo?


----------



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)




----------



## stefu87 (27 Dezember 2014)

Versuche mit PN.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Dezember 2014)

Die Meldung DEFEKT im Status Fenster deutet darauf hin das was mit dem Panel nicht in Ordnung ist.
Wenn du über erreichbare Teilnehmer Online bist dann versuch mal "Diagnose" zu schauen ob da mehr Information zu erkennen sind.
Unter Funktionen gibt es auch noch einige Punkte, eventuell ist da Werkseinstellungen möglich?


----------



## stefu87 (28 Dezember 2014)

Hab ich versucht aber geht auch nicht.

Heisst das ich das Panel entsorgen kann??


----------



## ChristophD (28 Dezember 2014)

Hi,

das Panel selber funktioniert ja und läßt sich bedienen oder?
Ebenso kann es unter erreichbare Teilnehmer gefunden werden .

Hast du dasn mal die verschiedenen Transfer einstellung am Panel (ETHERNET und PN) probiert ob sich da ein unterschiedliches Verhalten zeigt?


----------



## stefu87 (28 Dezember 2014)

Ja kann es bedienen und Einstellungen können geändert werden.

Habe nur diese Varianten zum ändern bei den Einstellungen fürs Transfer:


----------



## ChristophD (28 Dezember 2014)

kannst du die gateway Adresse mal löschen , also auf 0.0.0.0 setzen?


----------



## stefu87 (28 Dezember 2014)

Hab ich gemacht und konnte einmal ein Projekt laden jetzt geht es wieder nicht mehr.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Dezember 2014)

und wie steht jetzt die IP im Panel?
Und kommen wieder die gleichen Fehler oder andere?


----------



## stefu87 (28 Dezember 2014)

IP: 192.168.0.30
Sub: 255.255.255.0
Gate: 0.0.0.0

Wenn ich auf Transfer klicke, kommt das Fenster wo mir Profinet als Grün anzeigt und darunter der Prozentbalken.
Wenn ich im TIA dann anwähle das ich das Projekt laden möchte, passiert nichts


----------



## stefu87 (28 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Habs nun hingekriegt, keine Ahnung wie aber jetzt kann ich Projekte drauf laden und werden auch angezeigt auf dem Panel.


Danke euch recht herzlich für die vielen Tipps und Unterstützung.


----------



## Alamo (26 August 2018)

Dieser Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter aber das Problem war bei mir noch aktuell.

Ich habe versucht ein KTP700 Basic nach der Siemens Anleitung auf Werkseinstellung zurückzusetzen.

Beitrags-ID: 109744950
https://support.industry.siemens.co...ür-basic-panels-2nd-generation?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Voraussetzung
==============
    Der USB Stick muss im FAT32 Format vorliegen.
    Der USB Stick muss in der USB Version 2.0 oder kleiner vorliegen.
    Die Bediengeräte-Image-Datei muss mit Version V14 vorliegen.

Vorgehensweise
===============
1. Entpacken Sie die Datei "Basic2nd_Recovery_System.zip" direkt auf dem USB Stick in das Hauptverzeichnis.
2. Kopieren Sie die passende Bediengeräte-Image-Datei in den Pfad "SIMATIC.HMI\Recovery" auf dem USB Stick (Dateityp "*.fwf").
   Hinweis: Die Bediengeräte-Image-Dateien finden Sie unter
   "Programme\Siemens\Automation\Portal V14\Data\Hmi\Transfer\14.0\Images". 
3. Schalten Sie das Bediengerät aus.
4. Stecken Sie den USB-Speicherstick in die USB-Schnittstelle des Bediengeräts.
5. Schalten Sie das Bediengerät ein.
6.  Um das Bediengerät auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzusetzen, betätigen Sie  drei Mal hintereinander die Schaltfläche "START RECOVERY (..3..)" und  folgen Sie 
den Anweisungen auf dem Display. Am Ende des  Recovery-Vorgangs entfernen Sie den USB-Speicherstick und betätigen die  Schaltfläche "REBOOT".

Bei meinem KTP700 Basic (mit Ethernet) bin  ich leider nur bis Punkt 5 gekommen. Das Panel ist jedesmal normal  gestartet, es kam keine Schaltfläche "REBOOT".

Zum Erfolg führte bei meinem KTP700 Basic folgende Vorgehensweise:
============================================
- USB Stick im FAT32 Format
- USB Stick Version 2.0 oder kleiner 
- Bediengeräte-Image-Datei mit Version V14
-  die aus Beitrags-ID: 109744950 heruntergeladene Datei  "Basic2nd_Recovery_System.zip" direkt auf dem USB Stick in das  Hauptverzeichnis entpacken
- die passende Bediengeräte-Image-Datei  (Dateityp "*.fwf") aus der TIA Installation des PG im Verzeichnis  "Programme\Siemens\Automation\Portal V14\Data\Hmi\Transfer\14.0\Images"  kopieren und auf dem USB Stick im Verzeichnis "SIMATIC.HMI\Recovery" einfügen
- USB Stick in die USB-Schnittstelle des Bediengeräts stecken
- Bediengeräts einschalten

Nach dem Einschalten des Bediengeräts wird (hoffentlich) das Start Center angezeigt.  
- die Schaltfläche "Settings" berühren
- Symbol  "Service & Commissioning" berühren
- Schaltflächen unter "Service & Commissioning" hochschieben bis "OS Update" sichtbar ist
- Schaltfläche "OS Update" berühren 
- Betriebssystemupdate startet 
-  danach das Projekt neu laden. Evtl. muss dann das Betriebssystem noch  aktualisiert werden. In diesem Fall weist TIA darauf hin.


----------



## xperia (27 August 2018)

Das funktioniert schon so wie Siemens das beschreibt.
Siehe Handbuch Seite 91.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...te-basic-panels-2nd-generation?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Habe aber auch ein paar USB Version < 2.0 Sticks probieren müssen bis es funktioniert.
Hab einen "alten" Stick gefunden mit dem es dann funktioniert hat.


----------



## Fabpicard (29 August 2018)

Liefert Big-S nicht mit jeder Lizenz, die auf einem USB-Stick kommt, nicht einen solchen Stick jeweils gleich mit? 

Nach dem "Reset" spielt man halt das Image mit DD wieder zurück auf den Stick 

MfG Fabsi


----------

